#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-02-05
<fabbione> doko: ping?
<doko> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> doko: i just noticed the 2 gcc uploads.. is there anything specific like glibc that needs a rebuild?
<doko> fabbione: no, I don't think so.
<fabbione> doko: ok thanks dude
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-02-06
<Dvalin> doko: around?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-02-07
<jbailey> doko_: Is it correct that the gcc build doesn't seem to honour DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nocheck" ?
<doko_> jbailey: yes, I think it's fixed for 4.2. WITHOUT_CHECK=yes works however
<jbailey> Ah well, it' shalfway through the gcc tests now.
<jbailey> Hopefully this won't take all night.
<jbailey> doko_: Before work this morning I started a new gcc build with what is hopefully a fixed glibc on hppa.
<jbailey> Checked it after a I got back from lunch. =)
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-02-11
<jb-home> doko: ping
<doko> jb-home: pong
<jb-home> doko: They might be, I read the changelogs of them and pull out changes occasionally.  Mostly they've been updating to new freebsd support and such.
<jb-home> It's worth subscribing to the changelog.
<jb-home> But our glibc is always going to ride ahead of Debian's.
<jb-home> We also differ in a number of significant ways - they're still dragging along LT patches, for instance.
<doko> well, if you do have packages which can be installed on top of dapper ...
<jb-home> Dapper?
<doko> or was it breezy?
<doko> the last hp ...
<jb-home> Dapper still had LT support.
<jb-home> on i386, that is.
<jb-home> Edgy dropped it there, too.
<doko> so where are your glibc hppa packages?
<jb-home> Oh!  I see. =)
<jb-home> I have them on a500-hppa.montreal.canonical.com.  The binutils CVS that we've updated to is more picky about CFI constraints.
<jb-home> I updated to that after I got ubuntu10 building.
<jb-home> diff -uNr glibc-2.5.orig/ports/sysdeps/hppa/dl-trampoline.S glibc-2.5/ports/sysdeps/hppa/dl-trampoline.S
<jb-home> --- glibc-2.5.orig/ports/sysdeps/hppa/dl-trampoline.S	2006-09-07 16:34:43.000000000 +0000
<jb-home> +++ glibc-2.5/ports/sysdeps/hppa/dl-trampoline.S	2007-01-30 15:15:58.000000000 +0000
<jb-home> @@ -284,5 +284,6 @@
<jb-home>  	bv,n	0(%r2)
<jb-home>          .EXIT
<jb-home>          .PROCEND
<jb-home> +	cfi_endproc
<jb-home>  	.size   _dl_runtime_profile, . - _dl_runtime_profile
<jb-home> Is what's needed with the new binutils.
<jb-home> So I'll start that build in a moment.
<doko> I'll have a new binutils tomorrow
<fabbione> so we need new binutils and new gcc and we are good to go?
<fabbione> and new binutils will be able to build a working kernel?
<doko> for feisty+1 ...
<jb-home> fabbione: The binutils and gcc are already in the snapshot archive.  But they uncovered another bug in glibc.
<doko> snapshot archive? did I miss something?
<fabbione> so there is no hope to get hppa running for feisty?
<jb-home> doko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/hppa-feisty/
<fabbione> doko: it's his personal archive
<doko> ahh
<fabbione> brb.. my son is crying
<jb-home> fabbione: I haven't tested a kernel build with the binutils yet.  The kernel FTBFSs at the moment.
<jb-home> I think the hppa patches haven't been updated.
<jb-home> That'll block going ahead still, since we need the linux-libc-dev from it.
<jb-home> doko: I'm still hoping for at least main for feisty.
<jb-home> doko: For binutils, We had been using the bzr repo before, I think.
<jb-home> Would you mind going back to using it so we can share a bit easier?
<doko> yes, I can check in things there ... did debian packages yesterday
<jb-home> Cool.
<jb-home> What prompted the update?
<fabbione> jb-home: feh
<jb-home> fabbione: Eh, you know the life of a non-archive port as well as I do.
<fabbione> oh fuck... my son can't fall asleep
<fabbione> BRB
<jb-home> It's like chasing a train that's running just a bit faster than you are.
<doko> jb-home: the powerpc binutils could not built with themself, that works in the update
<jb-home> Ah, cool.
<jb-home> Well, binutils -ubuntu11 building on my hppa box.
<jb-home> LaMont offered to help with the hppa porting stuff, so I'm going to ask him to please twiddle the kernel into a buildable state.
<fabbione> jb-home: ok... well do you recall where the kernel FTBFS?
<fabbione> perhpas we can get kyle or Ben to fix it
<fabbione> i am sure Ben can do it
<jb-home> Nope, but it was about 30 seconds into the build, less than a page of "CC "...
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i might take a look at it sometimes next week
<fabbione> but i don't promise
<jb-home> Sure, I wanted to hand off to lamont because 1) He offered. 2) It means thatI can totally drop it from my thoughts.
<fabbione> sounds like a plan :)
<fabbione> but without running/building kernel we will still hit other issues
<jb-home> I need building kernel ASAP.
<jb-home> Running kernel can wait a week or two if it needs to.
<fabbione> i suggest we talk to Ben.. specially because we will need a kernel source in the archive for the bootstrap to happen
<fabbione> he has hppa in his barn
<jb-home> I'm sure Ben will be involved.
<jb-home> But you missed the point.
<jb-home> I don't want to care about the kernel at all.
<jb-home> I'm handing that off to someone else as quickly as I can. =)
<fabbione> yeah yeah i got it
<fabbione> we as in lamont/me
<fabbione> there... so you are happy ;)
<jb-home> \o/
<jb-home> Whee, the new glibc build appears to have gotten past the stage where it died last time.
<jb-home> So hopefully one more upload and we're all good. =)
#ubuntu-toolchain 2012-02-08
<Corey> doko: Howdy!
<Corey> I was told to ping you about getting dh_python2 working under Lucid.  
<doko> Corey, yeah, I need to catch up with this ...
<Corey> doko: Yeah.  What can I do to pitch in?
<doko> Corey, I'll update it next week, not this week while at Linaro Connect
